# Colorado Springs Area?



## photo_joe (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a couple of other Colorado posts but they are way in the past.  I wouldn't mind getting together with other people passionate about photography in the Springs Area.  I go out with the family, but with kids it can be frustrating as they get tired and then the fun is just completely gone.

So if anyone else might be interested maybe we can get something going.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 3, 2012)

Look for CS Facebook group.  There are a couple of groups called Colorado Photographers and Mile High Photographers.


----------



## photo_joe (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool thanks.


----------

